# Zitat eifügen klappt bei mir nicht



## Bordersuse (11. Juli 2010)

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Eugen (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zitat eifügen klappt bei mir nicht*

Gute Frage 

Gegenfrage: Wie versuchst du es denn ?


----------



## Dodi (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zitat eifügen klappt bei mir nicht*

Hallo Susanne,

mach's doch bitte nochmal genau nach [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1/]dieser Anleitung[/URL] - wenn's nicht klappt, beschreibe bitte, was Du gemacht hast, damit wir der Sache auf den Grund gehen können.


----------



## scholzi (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zitat eifügen klappt bei mir nicht*

Hi Leute
@Suse
deine Zitate sind anfangs richtig aber du vergisst hinten dran diesen zu setzen.....[/quote]

Der Anfang....





			
				Robert schrieb:
			
		

> Text der zitiert werden soll ..........oder ohne Namen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bordersuse (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zitat eifügen klappt bei mir nicht*



scholzi schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> @Suse
> deine Zitate sind anfangs richtig aber du vergisst hinten dran diesen zu setzen.....



Der Anfang....





			
				Robert schrieb:
			
		

> Text der zitiert werden soll ..........oder ohne Namen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zitat eifügen klappt bei mir nicht*

Servus Suse


----------

